# Royal Merchant Navy School, Bearwood



## Bearwood (Oct 13, 2005)

Calling all Old Royals - there is to be a Tyneside Reunion at the Marsden Inn on Saturday 30th August. Send me a private message for more details.


----------



## Indie Boy (May 10, 2007)

My eldest son was there in the early 70's. Now in the R.N.A.S., in Helmand Afghanistan.


----------



## Bearwood (Oct 13, 2005)

*Rmns*

Good to have news of one of our younger ORs - ie younger than me! I shall mention his service in Afghanistan in our next newsetter and on our website. 

The numbers for the reunion in South Shields are creeping up - 42 to date with an additional 20 'partners'. We shall be drinking a toast to 'absent friends'. I should love to have news of any other ex-pupils of RMNS.


----------



## Indie Boy (May 10, 2007)

*Mike(Sam) Weller*

Hello,
Here is the 'photo (hopefully).
If this works, then I will send a short biographical piece via Private Messages.
Regards,
Mike Weller (Snr.)


----------



## Radiomariner (Nov 7, 2008)

I went to RMNS 1951-59 (Bexhill & Bearwood) 
Radio Officer with BP 1961-66
Ashore with Diplomatic Service 1966-74
Back at Sea with Shell 1974-2002 First as R/O Ending up in the Engine room as ETO.
Since retiring in 2002 attained a diploma im Marine Surveying (Small Craft, accreditation in Inland waterways) and last month became a Boat Safety Scheme Examiner,
Since leaving Bearwood I seem to have been taking exams forever! I wish I had paid more attention in class!

Alan Stewart


----------



## Bearwood (Oct 13, 2005)

*Royal Merchant Navy School*

Hi Alan - haven't heard from you for quite a while. I'm glad there are some Old Royals who log on to SN. Are you interested in Reunions?


----------



## Radiomariner (Nov 7, 2008)

Bearwood said:


> Hi Alan - haven't heard from you for quite a while. I'm glad there are some Old Royals who log on to SN. Are you interested in Reunions?


Always glad to meet up with OR's and shipmates on one to one or very small group basis, but I am afraid that Reunions I am not keen on. It's a sort of emotional thing. The Memsahib feels the same.
However, I own an old Narrowboat named "Peppers Paw" and usually cruise the canal network in the simmer months. I would gladly welcome any OR or members of this forum to wave me down and have a natter over a few beers!

Alan Stewart


----------



## Mechanic-H (Apr 21, 2009)

I was there in the early sixties. Remember Mr Quested the seamanship teacher. I played the euphonium in the band. Wonderful building built by John Walter, owner of the Times. Far too much sports. I was expelled in the fifth year for nipping out for a midnight swim in the lake. 
Mr Hickton was my housemaster.


----------



## Radiomariner (Nov 7, 2008)

Mechanic-H said:


> I was there in the early sixties. Remember Mr Quested the seamanship teacher. I played the euphonium in the band. Wonderful building built by John Walter, owner of the Times. Far too much sports. I was expelled in the fifth year for nipping out for a midnight swim in the lake.
> Mr Hickton was my housemaster.


I left 1959.
I guess I was one of the lucky ones. Never got expelled. I recall one summer night around 1 am there were about ten of us having a dip in the lake, (There were a couple of girls there too,) Expulsion seems a bit severe.
I recall that talking after lights out was punishable by a couple of hours standing facing the notice board on the "square"


----------



## Bearwood (Oct 13, 2005)

*Royal Merchant Navy School/Bearwood College*

I am re-opening this thread to advertise a Tyneside Reunion for all ex-pupils of the above school. We will be meeting at the Marsden Inn in South Shields on Saturday 28th August 2010. Send me a PM if you want more details. I know there are quite a few 'Old Royals' hiding out there and would welcome news from any of them.
Sylvia King 1945-53


----------



## signalman (Jul 3, 2007)

Some things from the long ago stay in one's mind - only a couple of days ago, I was using one of the knots 'Ollie Q' taught us in Seamanship Classes. Signalman.


----------

